# Diplomacy - Spring 1903



## nastypass (Apr 26, 2010)

The current map (spring 1903):






Players:
NWT - Italy
Kammington - Austria
Alabaster - France
MidnightSaboteur - Germany
Sage Noctowl - England
Verne - Russia
Kali the Flygon - Turkey

Substitutes (I'm always open to these):
brandman1996
Patar

The signups thread, with all the helpful links

*It is now Spring 1901.  All commands are due in 48 hours.*


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Diplomacy - Spring 1901*

Um, it looks like there's an error with the map. The Italian force situated in Rome should be an Army, not a Fleet.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Diplomacy - Spring 1901*

So... how do we start?


----------



## nastypass (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Diplomacy - Spring 1901*



Kali the Flygon said:


> Um, it looks like there's an error with the map. The Italian force situated in Rome should be an Army, not a Fleet.


We're playing the Fleet Rome variant.  Sorry, I probably should have said that in the sign up thread.



Alabaster said:


> So... how do we start?


Work out agreements with other countries (publicly or privately, I don't care in the slightest) then PM me with your commands.

Also, since I was asked by Kam, if you like, when you PM me with your commands, you can include a small newscast for me to include in the map update.  They can be... whatever you feel like putting in it really.


----------



## nastypass (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: Diplomacy - Spring 1901*

Spring 1901 movements:





England:
Fleet Edinburgh to North Sea
Army Liverpool to Yorkshire
Fleet London to Wales

Russia:
Fleet St. Petersburg to Gulf of Bothnia
Army Warsaw HOLD
Army Moscow to Ukraina
Fleet Sevastopol to Rumania

France:
Fleet Brest to Picardy
Army Paris SUPPORT Fleet Brest to Picardy
Army Marseilles HOLD

Germany:
Fleet Kiel to Helogand Bight
Army Berlin to Prussia
Army Munich to Ruhr

Italy:
Army Venice HOLD
Fleet Rome HOLD
Fleet Naples to Tyrrhenian Sea

Austria:
Army Vienna to Tyrolia
Fleet Trieste SUPPORT Army Vienna to Tyrolia
Army Budapest to Serbia

Turkey:
Army Constantinople to Bulgaria
Fleet Ankara to Constantinople
Army Smyrna HOLD

Results:






*It is now Fall 1901.  All commands are due in 48 hours.*

EDIT: derp forgot newscasts

Russia:


			
				Verne said:
			
		

> IT IS GOOD DAY TO BE GIANT MAN


Germany:


			
				MidnightSaboteur said:
			
		

> Flotten wurden verschoben, und Deutschland denkt Sie alle riechen.


Italy:


			
				NWT said:
			
		

>


Austria:


			
				Kammington said:
			
		

> We'll conquer you! If we don't, the raptors will!
> 
> I think.


----------



## nastypass (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: Diplomacy - Fall 1901*

(paraphrased from #tcod)  double posting cause i'm just that cool

<NWT>	Walker: I don't like rome fleet variant >:|
<Walker>	:| fine, since you haven't really acted on it, i can change it for you
<Walker>	i was kinda considering changing it back anyway
<Walker>	so you're kinda in luck

SO YEAH from now on fleet rome is an army like normal


----------



## nyuu (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: Diplomacy - Fall 1901*

(oh wait you forgot this part)

<NWT> \m/


----------



## Clover (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: Diplomacy - Fall 1901*

Man I don't know.

Let's just all be friends :D friendly friends. and not shoot anyone in the face with a rocket launcher. can we all do that? :D.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: Diplomacy - Fall 1901*

I see no need for friendship in the hard word of Diplomacy.

...i am so dead


----------



## nyuu (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: Diplomacy - Fall 1901*



MidnightSaboteur said:


> Man I don't know.
> 
> Let's just all be friends :D friendly friends. and not shoot anyone in the face with a rocket launcher. can we all do that? :D.


There could be a totally unprecedented seven-way tie agreement! But it'd probably be a seven-way loss cause nobody'd be able to capture enough stuff. Might not be very popular with the other players.

Though, I'm curious how long it will take for someone to attack someone


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: Diplomacy - Fall 1901*

I would never agree to this.

Unless you name the new uber-power KANGAROOLAND.


----------



## nastypass (May 1, 2010)

*Re: Diplomacy - Fall 1901*

Ideally I'd have all the commands in by now, but CERTAIN INDIVIDUALS (you know who you are!) are slow.  I'll extend the deadline to noon tomorrow (GMT -5).


----------



## Karkat Vantas (May 1, 2010)

*Re: Diplomacy - Fall 1901*

I misread the title as "Diplomacy - Fail 9001".

...uh, anyway, orders sent. Sorry for taking so long.


----------



## nastypass (May 2, 2010)

*Re: Diplomacy - Fall 1901*

Fall 1901 movements:






England:
Fleet North Sea to Norway
Fleet Wales to Irish Sea
Army Yorkshire to Wales

Russia:
Fleet Gulf of Bothnia to Sweden
Army Warsaw HOLD
Army Ukraina to Galicia
Fleet Rumania HOLD

France:
Fleet Picardy HOLD
Army Paris SUPPORT Fleet Picardy
Army Marseilles to Piedmont

Germany:
Fleet Helogand Bight to Denmark
Army Ruhr to Munich
Army Prussia to Silesia

Italy:
Army Venice HOLD (dislodged)
Army Rome to Tunis via convoy
Fleet Tyrrhenian Sea CONVOY Army Rome to Tunis

Austria:
Army Tyrolia to Venice
Fleet Trieste SUPPORT Army Tyrolia to Venice
Army Serbia HOLD

Turkey:
Army Bulgaria to Greece
Flee Constantinople to Aegean Sea
Army Smyrna to Constantinople

RETREATS:
Army Venice retreats to Apulia

Results:





Supply Centers:
England: 4 (Builds 1 unit)
Russia: 6 (Builds 2 units)
Germany: 4 (Builds 1 unit)
France: 3
Italy: 3
Austria: 5 (Builds 2 units)
Turkey: 4 (Builds 1 unit)

Newscasts:

England:


			
				Sage Noctowl said:
			
		

> How about we all promise not to enter the strategic country called Switzerland. Oh, wait.
> ~LONG LIVE ENGLAND


Russia:


			
				Verne said:
			
		

> I'm called Little Buttercup — dear Little Buttercup,
> Though I could never tell why,
> But still I'm called Buttercup — poor little Buttercup,
> Sweet Little Buttercup I!​


Germany:


			
				MidnightSaboteur said:
			
		

> Mein Luftkissenfahrzeug ist voller Aale.


France:


			
				Alabaster said:
			
		

>


(GM note: France's dadaist style of play clearly seeps into his newscast here!)

Italy:


			
				NWT said:
			
		

> MEANWHILE


Austria:


			
				Kammington said:
			
		

> We have obtained a new ally in...
> 
> |
> |
> ...


*It is now Winter 1901.  All builds are due in 24 hours.*  Also France and England are unfunny.  :(


----------



## nastypass (May 2, 2010)

*Re: Diplomacy - Winter 1901*

Winter 1901 adjustments:






England:
BUILD Fleet London

Russia:
BUILD Army Moscow
BUILD Fleet Sevastopol

Germany:
BUILD Fleet Kiel

Austria:
BUILD Army Vienna
BUILD Army Budapest

Turkey:
BUILD Fleet Smyrna

Result:






*It is now Spring 1902.  All commands are due in 48 hours.*


----------



## nastypass (May 5, 2010)

*Re: Diplomacy - Spring 1902*

Spring 1902 Movements:






England:
Fleet London to North Sea
Fleet Irish Sea to Mid-Atlantic Ocean
Army Wales SUPPORT F Irish Sea to Mid-Atlantic Ocean (void)
Fleet Norway SUPPORT Russian Fleet Sweden to Norway (void)

Russia:
Fleet Sweden HOLD
Army Moscow to Warsaw
Army Warsaw to Prussia
Fleet Sevastopol HOLD
Fleet Rumania HOLD
Army Galicia HOLD (dislodged)

France:
Fleet Picardy to Belgium
Army Paris to Picardy
Army Piedmont to Marseilles

Germany:
Fleet Denmark HOLD
Fleet Kiel to Holland
Army Silesia to Bohemia
Army Munich SUPPORT Army Silesia to Bohemia

Austria:
Army Budapest to Galicia
Army Vienna SUPPORT Army Budapest to Galicia
Army Serbia to Greece (bounce)
Fleet Trieste SUPPORT Army Serbia to Greece (void)
Army Venice to Rome (bounce)

Italy:
Army Tunis to Rome via Convoy
Fleet Tyrrhenian Sea Convoy Army Tunis to Rome
Army Apulia SUPPORT Army Tunis to Rome

Turkey:
Army Greece to Bulgaria
Fleet Aegean Sea to Greece (bounce)
Army Constantinople to Ankara
Fleet Smyrna to Constantinople

Retreats:
Army Galicia to Ukraina

Results:






Newscasts:
England:


			
				Sage Noctowl said:
			
		

> ~Long Live England


Russia:


			
				Verne said:
			
		

> YOU ARE GOING TO NEED MUCH, MUCH BIGGER COUNTRY.


France(GM note: I have no idea what this says but I have no doubt that the six exclamation points ruin the joke):


			
				Alabaster said:
			
		

> Personne A: Quel est le niveau de puissance de l'armée française?
> Personne B: IL EST PLUS DE NEUF MILLE!!!!!!


Germany:


			
				MidnightSaboteur said:
			
		

> Alles hat ein Ende, nur die Wurst hat zwei.


Austria:


			
				Kammington said:
			
		

> Hello, Great Powers of Europe.
> 
> My name is Sir Karl K. Kangaroo, Great Dictator of Macropodia. My great kangaroo army and I have snuck into and taken over this pitiful country you call  "Austria".
> 
> ...


Italy:


			
				NWT said:
			
		

>


*It is now Fall 1902.  All commands are due in 48 hours.*

One final note since more than one person made this mistake this turn:  in order to support a move, you must be adjacent to the province being moved to, not the province that is moving.  For example, Trieste could have supported Serbia to Albania, but not to Greece.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (May 5, 2010)

*Re: Diplomacy - Spring 1902*

Alabaster says:
Person A: What is the power level of the french army?
Person B: IT'S OVER 9000!!!!!!


----------



## nastypass (May 5, 2010)

*Re: Diplomacy - Spring 1902*

Well, that was a let down.


----------



## Ether's Bane (May 8, 2010)

*Re: Diplomacy - Fall 1902*

So, uh, is this still alive?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (May 8, 2010)

*Re: Diplomacy - Fall 1902*

Maybe...?

Eh. I was considering getting a sub anyway, but I'll keep playing.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (May 8, 2010)

*Re: Diplomacy - Fall 1902*

I dunno... I think we're just waiting on Walker.


----------



## nastypass (May 8, 2010)

*Re: Diplomacy - Fall 1902 (retreat!!)*

LATE BECAUSE _CERTAIN INDIVIDUALS_ WERE SLOW (AGAIN)

Fall 1902 Movements:






England
Fleet Norway to Barents Sea
Fleet North Sea to Norwegian Sea
Army Wales HOLD
Fleet Mid-Atlantic Ocean to Portugal

Russia:
Fleet Sweden HOLD
Army Ukraina to Galicia
Fleet Rumania SUPPORT Army Ukraina to Galicia (cut, dislodged)
Army Warsaw SUPPORT Army Ukraina to Galicia
Fleet Sevastopol SUPPORT Army Ukraina to Galicia (void)

France:
Fleet Belgium to Holland (bounce)
Army Picardy to Belgium (bounce)
Army Marseilles to Spain

Germany:
Fleet Denmark HOLD
Fleet Holland HOLD
Army Munich HOLD
Army Bohemia HOLD

Italy:
Army Rome to Venice
Army Apulia SUPPORT Army Rome to Venice
Fleet Tyrrhenian Sea to Ionian Sea

New Macropodia:
Army Vienna HOLD
Army Galicia to Rumania
Army Serbia SUPPORT Army Galicia to Rumania
Fleet Trieste to Adriatic Sea
Army Venice HOLD

Turkey:
Fleet Aegean Sea to Greece
Army Bulgaria SUPPORT Fleet Aegean Sea to Greece
Fleet Constantinople HOLD
Army Ankara HOLD

Results:






Retreats:
Russian Fleet Rumania can retreat to Black Sea
New Macropodian Army Venice can retreat to Tyrolia or Trieste or Piedmont

Supply Centers, while we're at it:
England:  5 (builds 1 unit)
Russia:  5
France:  5 (builds 2 units)
Germany: 5 (builds 1 unit)
Italy: 4 (builds 1 unit)
New Macropodia: 5
Turkey: 5 (builds 1 unit)

Newscasts:  
Germany:


			
				MidnightSaboteur said:
			
		

>


Italy:


			
				NWT said:
			
		

>


New Macropodia:


			
				Kammington said:
			
		

> I hereby declare that Austria is now New Macropodia!
> 
> Please rename the country, Mr. Non-Kangaroo Walker.
> 
> ...


Turkey:


			
				Kali the Flygon said:
			
		

>


*It is now Winter 1902.  All Builds/Retreats are due in 24 hours.*


----------



## nyuu (May 8, 2010)

*Re: Diplomacy - Winter 1902*

wh. your map appears to be wrong :3
is that last year's winter?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (May 8, 2010)

*Re: Diplomacy - Winter 1902*

Walker, didn't my commands say F Trieste - Adr somewhere in there? I clearly remember typing that in.


----------



## nastypass (May 8, 2010)

*Re: Diplomacy - Winter 1902*



Ash said:


> wh. your map appears to be wrong :3
> is that last year's winter?


...yes, sorry.



Kammington said:


> Walker, didn't my commands say F Trieste - Adr somewhere in there? I clearly remember typing that in.


The map has it, I forgot to type it though.  :x


----------



## Karkat Vantas (May 8, 2010)

*Re: Diplomacy - Winter 1902*

...shouldn't I be able to build an army in Trieste, then?

EDIT: I think I should be able to build in Budapest as well. Unless I'm missing something?


----------



## nastypass (May 8, 2010)

*Re: Diplomacy - Winter 1902*



Kammington said:


> ...shouldn't I be able to build an army in Trieste, then?
> 
> EDIT: I think I should be able to build in Budapest as well. Unless I'm missing something?


You can't build.  You have 5 supply centers and five units, one of which has to retreat.


----------



## Ether's Bane (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Diplomacy - Winter 1902*

Uh, what's bounce, and why did it thwart my attempt to capture Holland?


----------



## nastypass (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Diplomacy - Winter 1902*

It means there was either a) a unit already in the province you were moving to, or b) two units were trying to move to a province at the same time, and were either equal or you had the weaker.


----------



## nastypass (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Diplomacy - Winter 1902*

Still need retreats from Russia and New Macropodia and builds from Germany.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Diplomacy - Winter 1902*

Walker, I told you I'm retreating to Tyrolia through VM.


----------



## nastypass (May 10, 2010)

*Re: Diplomacy - Winter 1902*

Builds (no fancy map for this because i'm lazy and it's not that difficult to understand):

England:
BUILD Fleet Norway (void(...))

France:
BUILD Army Paris
Build Fleet Brest

Germany:
Waive (no order)

Italy:
BUILD Army Rome

Turkey:
BUILD Fleet Smyrna

Result:






Newscasts:

Italy:


			
				NWT said:
			
		

>


England:


			
				Sage Noctowl said:
			
		

> New Macropodia-Hungary, please feel obliged to smell yourself. At first I thought a skunk had died in the meeting hall.
> And to everyone else,
> PARTITION!
> ~Long Live England


*It is now Spring 1903.  All commands are due in 48 hours.*


----------



## Sage Noctowl (May 11, 2010)

Wait... Why was my Norway build void?


----------



## nastypass (May 11, 2010)

Because Norway is not one of your home centers.


----------



## nastypass (May 13, 2010)

Bump because more than half of you are late.  You know who you are.

Also, because you guys don't seem to get it:

SUPPORTING UNITS MUST BE NEXT TO THE PROVINCE BEING MOVED TO, NOT THE UNIT THAT'S MOVING

RIGHT:
Army Munich SUPPORT Army Venice - Tyrolia

WRONG:
Army Rome SUPPORT Army Venice - Tyrolia


----------



## Karkat Vantas (May 13, 2010)

I'd like to get a sub for the time being. I have some stuff to do at the moment and this game is the least of my concerns.


----------



## nyuu (May 18, 2010)

so the forums died for a bit, right?

how will the game be resumed :3


----------



## Karkat Vantas (May 18, 2010)

...also, I'd like to request that Pat could be my sub. Because I trust him.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (May 21, 2010)

:( I think this game died...


----------



## Ether's Bane (May 21, 2010)

Hey guys, I know of a site where we can play Diplomacy. It's www.playdiplomacy.com. I don't own this site, so it isn't really advertising. If anyone signs up, tell me your username there, whether via post or PM. Once enough people join, I'll start a TCOD Diplomacy game over there.


----------



## Sage Noctowl (May 21, 2010)

Username: sageowl
Great idea.


----------



## Ether's Bane (May 22, 2010)

I'm NGJ there.


----------

